# You think YOUR dog groomer has attitude? MUST SEE THIS!!! :-o



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

We would LOVE to hear your feedback and commentary so we can improve the show...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> We would LOVE to hear your feedback and commentary so we can improve the show...


Are you kidding me? Have you read the rules on this spam-free site?

If not, please do.


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

RonE said:


> Are you kidding me? Have you read the rules on this spam-free site?
> 
> If not, please do.


Sorry, we didn't realize a show based on Dog Grooming and a desire to involve the internet grooming community was considered spam here.

We will pursue our community building on other sites.

Animal Planet


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Ha ha. RonE fears no corporation!


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

Hopefully "RonE" isn't the only one. Corporations shouldn't ever have the power 'to be feared' and we certainly don't want to be included in that category!

We understand if the forum would like to stay grassroots, we just wanted to roll out our promotional clips to some *actual* dog groomers and dog grooming enthusiasts to see if the series covers anything of interest to them. Typically, reality tv has a way of taking something decent and completely ruining it...so we were really trying to stray from that and let America in on the quirky world of dog grooming.

Anyhow, this is neither here nor there. Have a good one fellas.

Animal Planet


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

It was a joke aimed at "RonE", not "you".

Regardless it would be wise, being a company based on profit, to discuss these things with the owners and moderators of a board that is not based on profit before one tries to scolit input.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I would love to comment on the show! however I have not seen it yet since it premeires on the 12th. Preview clipings are not nearly enough to start giving opinions on how to improve. Once I've seen the show and the context that the subjects are presented in then I will voice my opinion, and I'm sure someone will start a thread on the show. I do have to say though the preview vid on the website was very poor quality, I've seen amature you tube vids that blow it out of the water, the image was fuzzy and the sound was horrible! I could barely hear it and that was with my speaker volume turned ALL the way up.


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

Well since this has yet to be locked or black holed...

I agree, the clips available on YouTube (both through our account and from user submissions of promo clips and leaked footage) are of much better resolution. There should be more floating around this weekend and early next week as well.

What I really wanted to find out about was groomers' reaction to the overall tone and concept of the show. Some of the forums we've posted in are expressing feelings of an almost 'mocking' tone in the series, basically saying that it is poking fun at the industry. Still, another forum of professional groomers couldn't be more excited for the series to start. So we're getting a real mixed boat of commentary and we wanted to find out more from people actually in the industry since a lot of us are, admittedly very new to the grooming scene.

Posting to get some reaction from the community seemed like a quick way to gauge the feelings, but I can definitely see how the original posting came off as spam. The idea wasn't to just post up an 'announcement' but rather to spark a discussion about what people know about the show and how groomers feel about the coverage. Is any press good press? 

Again, if this is still considered spam please accept our apologies and lock up the thread. We're not trying to make any waves and viewing the clips is free for everyone.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We welcome your participation and have no intention of locking this thread.

But your first post looked like a full-page glossy billboard. We have paying sponsors with much more discreet ads.


----------



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

I work in a grooming salon and am completely looking forward to seeing the show, as are my co workers. Although the one commercial with the crying guy makes me laugh EVERY time.


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha me too...I also just found a lot of clips that have been uploaded to AOL Video that show a few more of the elimination challenges. Also for anyone interested in seeing sneak peeks of the show, we did upload some clips to YouTube that you can view if you search for "Groomer Has It". I especially liked the cotton candy dogs for one of the elim challenges. :-D


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i am so excited about this show! i am currently in training to be a groomer and the day after the show premiers i become a commissioned groomer.

again, i'm very excited about it. (and i've never really been into reality shows.)


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be curious to see what you guys think of the actual personalities chosen as the show progresses....if it's representative of certain individuals that you run into within the grooming business, or if you think Animal Planet was way off base in their selection...if the dog grooming business is ANYTHING like the normal hair stylist business, then I almost feel like the range of extreme personalities may have been under-represented 

Oh and congrats Dane&Cockermom! Are you going to be offering your services in the area? I actually live in DC and work in Silver Spring, MD...would love to know where I can take my aussie shepherd for a 'proper' grooming locally and meet some of the faces to go along with the screen names....


----------



## MaliMush183 (Mar 22, 2007)

I went to the animal planet website and saw the intro there. It looked pretty funny if you ask me. I hope that is what you were going for. I will be glad to send more input after the series gets started. I run my own grooming business, and just from the basic info I did not see much in your personalities that I could relate to, but I am a really small town set-up. That is the case with most things I see on T.V. Thanks for allowing us the opportunity to chime in on it though.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I think it is in poor taste for anyone to expect free advertising on a site with *paid* advertisers 

That said, I think the promo commercials for the groomer reality show are hilarious ("winning isn't everything....actually, it is" cracks me up every time). I'll watch a few episodes I'm sure just b/c I'm curious how they can do a reality show on grooming. Of course, I'm a reality show junky


----------



## bbdane12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm not a groomer, just a dog lover. I'll also admit that I love reality TV. I can't wait to watch this show! However, it looks like one of those concepts that's either hit or miss. We'll see if it works.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if the OP is actually who they claim to be?


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

AnimalPlanetTV said:


> I'll be curious to see what you guys think of the actual personalities chosen as the show progresses....if it's representative of certain individuals that you run into within the grooming business, or if you think Animal Planet was way off base in their selection...if the dog grooming business is ANYTHING like the normal hair stylist business, then I almost feel like the range of extreme personalities may have been under-represented
> 
> Oh and congrats Dane&Cockermom! Are you going to be offering your services in the area? I actually live in DC and work in Silver Spring, MD...would love to know where I can take my aussie shepherd for a 'proper' grooming locally and meet some of the faces to go along with the screen names....


LOL When I went to look for a groomer for Bigsby.... I interveiwed about 6 or seven people and some of them really had an inflated veiw of themselves and acted like they were the Royal groomers for Queen elizabeths corgis... I really wished that I had a pin to deflate them....I found a great down home groomer that takes her time and loves what she is doing....As far as the Animal Planet show ... I would love to see it.... Looks like it is a hoot...



Canadian Dog said:


> Does anyone know if the OP is actually who they claim to be?


Well I looked at the profile .... Thats all we have to go by...


----------



## bbdane12 (Mar 31, 2008)

So I watched the first episode... It was pretty good. I think a lot of the groomers seemed realistic. Some seemed to really be trying to act over the top, but it was pretty entertaining. I'll tune in again...


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

I watched the first episode also. I enjoyed it and will be watching it again. I was floored by the lady that was able to guess all nine breeds blindfolded. Some are easier to guess (like the pug) than others, (the Australian Cattle Dog). I'm looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

Canadian Dog said:


> Does anyone know if the OP is actually who they claim to be?


Thanks for tuning in guys, I wish we had a clip up earlier of the woman who was able to i.d. all breeds blindfolded...that was insane!!

What can I do to let you know I am who I claim to be?

Anyone can feel free to email me directly: [email protected]

Should I post a scan of my Discovery work ID? 

Here's a pic of my pup for starters...she's an albino aussie shepherd, rescued from an abused family. As you guys can probably tell, she's NOT professionally groomed hehe.

The pic is HUGE so I'll just post the link...
My baby


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You might want to remove your email as spammers and hackers will use your email address and hack into sites you are registered on and can spam alot. If you don't a moderator will.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Having watched the show I have to say I was a bit dissapointed. However I'll probly still watch the show, only because there's dogs on it and I can't resist anything with dogs. 

The judges really bugged me. When the SPCA lady freaked out about the puppets leg I was like WTF. Those things aren't made like tanks even the 3rd judge agreed that those things are fragile. The 2nd judge in the middle didn't have much to say and when he did say something it was a quick snide remark; the Simon Cowell additute was not working well for him. I also didn't like that they gave them a challenge to be creative and do thier own thing and then the judges critized the contestants because it wasn't thier style. And the english guy who hated color, if you don't want them to use color then don't give it to them. 

The image/editing quality was also very poor. It looked like the whole thing was filmed in someones basement. And when the judges were critiquing the finished yarn dogs they showed comments to the first ones, flew past, the middle ones, and commented on the last two. Overall I don't think the show is going to last long and the only thing that will keep it above water is the fact that there's dogs on the show. IMO the chanel should have never gotten rid of "breed all about it", and bought "show dogs moms and dads" from bravo or came u with some show having to do with dog showing.


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry for the short and quick posting guys, but I just wanted to post the link to the youtube 30 second short for this saturday's episode!

We will be cutting 30 second episodics each week to give you an idea of what's in store for Saturday...I can post the links here as we upload them, but if that is considered spam please remove my links (mods) and just search for "groomer has it" on youtube to find the latest one!

Thanks again for watching and keeping the discussion alive...any sad Lisa fans out there? 

YouTube - Episode 102 Preview



animalcraker said:


> and bought "show dogs moms and dads" from bravo


interesting, I've never heard about this show...do you have a link or any more info? Will look into this and pass along your ideas to the Animal Planet team...

Thank you!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Gosh, that one groomer that used the slicker and pin brush on the dog with the matted skin on her private parts was just stupid.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the youtube link. I'll check out the show this coming Saturday.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Bravo's "Show Dogs Moms and Dads" was so funny. I'll NEVER forget this scene:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMQ50ZXV194

I watched the first episode of AP's "Groomer Has It" and as a professional groomer I found it interesting, but not that great. I think it would have been much more interesting and entertaining to watch dog trainers in a reality competition due to the incredible variety of techniques there are out there. Crazy groomers just don't "Have It" in my opinion. (That's why I work alone!)


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

pamperedpups said:


> Bravo's "Show Dogs Moms and Dads" was so funny. I'll NEVER forget this scene:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMQ50ZXV194


holy crap that was hilarious! lmao!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

pamperedpups said:


> Bravo's "Show Dogs Moms and Dads" was so funny. I'll NEVER forget this scene:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMQ50ZXV194


I just peed my pants, ROTFL, I can't stop crying from the laughter! That show was full of classic clips like this one. Anytime you get "passionate" people together with very different views on how to do things fun will always ensue. Here's a link to the show Showdog Moms and Dads Besides all the crazyness I really liked how the show had a good overall balance of the dog world; minus us normal people of course who aren't that entertaining to watch They had an even covering of different types of dogs, there was at least one breed there that everyone liked. Which made it really addicting to even the least involved pet person because they could watch just for that dog and root for it like it was a competition. Speaking of which I also liked how it wasn't a competition, there was no meaningless silly prize at the end, and you didn't have to worry that your favorite character might not be there next week. I also really like the broad scope of owners that they had. There was a jr hander and his mom, a gay couple completely new to the show scene, an experienced couple with the huband tha's a judge, and a lady who has a handler show all her dogs. They really did a good job covering it all without making it seem cheap or fake.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I caught the groomer show last night (bearded collies). Being a reality show junky I'll watch it when I catch it. The main judge guy is HARSH. I love it! LOLOL 




pamperedpups said:


> Bravo's "Show Dogs Moms and Dads" was so funny. I'll NEVER forget this scene:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMQ50ZXV194


OMG. I watched that show last night too....could that lady be any meaner to her poor son? Yikes. GREAT show...definitely one i'll watch. I know several crazy dog people like those folks LOL The lady with the GSDs was hilarious. And of course I adored the whippets. Can't imagine getting that worked up over not winning a dog show (or any dog event) - I mean, people do this stuff for FUN, right??? (at least I do. It's nice to win but, oh well if you don't). The gay couple had to be my favorite to watch - they were hilarious (without meaning to be!). I fell asleep at the end...did they ever learn how to massage their dog's...um...you know. I'd never heard of doing that to try to get a testicle to drop.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I saw the show last night before reading this thread and...I seriously thought it was a joke. Like they were trying to make fun of reality shows, but weren't doing a good job at it. 

Perhaps I'm just done with reality shows, but if I want to watch a bunch of self centered ego centrics make fun of themselves and others, I'd watch Hannity and Colmes. Otherwise, I really don't want to think about grooming a dog's goolies while I eat dinner.


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

If you'll pay for my cable or send me a free vhs/dvd of the show, I'd love to give you feedback. 



AnimalPlanetTV said:


> Well since this has yet to be locked or black holed...
> 
> I agree, the clips available on YouTube (both through our account and from user submissions of promo clips and leaked footage) are of much better resolution. There should be more floating around this weekend and early next week as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Pepper, if you go here you can watch the episodes of Groomer Has It and the new Petfinder show,
http://video.discovery.com/


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I tried to watch Show Dog Mom & Dad, but didn't care for it so turned it off. Perhaps I'll give it another try next week.

For the groomers, I don't think I would let any of them touch my dogs.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I will try to catch GHI this weekend...from the commercials it definitely seems interesting to say the least...


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

Pepper is grounded from the computer after I caught him looking at pictures of naked dogs. I also found a dancing bone screen saver that wasn't on here when I bought the computer... he knows he's not supposed to be downloading anything!!!

As for me, I'm going to wait until they pay for my cable, tho I'd settle for a free DVD. 

Thanks,
Sid



Durbkat said:


> Pepper, if you go here you can watch the episodes of Groomer Has It and the new Petfinder show,
> http://video.discovery.com/


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

PeppersPop said:


> Pepper is grounded from the computer after I caught him looking at pictures of naked dogs.....
> 
> As for me, I'm going to wait until they pay for my cable, tho I'd settle for a free DVD.
> 
> ...



hahhaha that's funny

I'll see what I can do about locating some screeners for anyone who doesn't get cable and wants to see a little bit of the show. They should (hopefully) be easier to track down now that we're into the season...

Shoot me an email if you can Sid, i'll see what I can dig up for you...

And our newest 30 second episodic preview for this Sat's episode is up on our youtube page...check it out if you get a chance!
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=AnimalPlanetTV

-Soumik


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I saw the show last night before reading this thread and...I seriously thought it was a joke. Like they were trying to make fun of reality shows, but weren't doing a good job at it.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just done with reality shows, but if I want to watch a bunch of self centered egocentrics make fun of themselves and others, I'd watch Hannity and Colmes.


That pretty much sums up my opinion as well.


----------



## AnimalPlanetTV (Apr 3, 2008)

@Curbside...

You know, I think I may be starting to agree with you a little bit...I mean I think I never started off trying to take this (or any reality show) that 'seriously'...but I REALLY start to question the seriousness of any of this when I look at the latest interactive we just got together for Groomer... 

I present you... "PIMP YOUR POOCH" 

Here's my girl before...









And after...









And you can find the 'game' here to create the same thing with any pictures of your dogs: http://animal.discovery.com/tv/groomer-has-it/pimp-your-pooch/pimp-your-pooch.html

I think any seriousness attached to the show is very solidly- out the window


Oh, and for anyone who hasn't seen it yet...the 30 second trailer for this Sat's show is up on our YouTube...it's pretty funny this week....


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

AnimalPlanetTV said:


> I think any seriousness attached to the show is very solidly- out the window


Well see that's the problem. I'd find it more entertaining if two puppets were narrating each show with their own witty comments. That would be funny. This show, despite what you just said, appears to be a serious attempt at a reality show. And to be frank, I'd rather revisit the mating rituals of the hippo for a millionth time, than revisit a tired attempt at reality. That's my opinion anyway, and if it means less Animal Planet for me, and more of something else, so be it.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you know if the game is down right now? Because when I tried to play it, I have a DSL connection, and this is what happened,
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c360/Durbkat/animalplanet1.jpg


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

noo! i wanted jon to stay! that was not a fair challenge in the least!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! they have Showdog moms and dads on animal planet now!


----------



## filox (Dec 19, 2007)

AnimalPlanetTV said:


> We would LOVE to hear your feedback and commentary so we can improve the show...


Hello, 
Just to put my $0.02, and since you ask for our opinions...

The show "groomer has it", I find it if any thing some what entertaining, but as all reality shows is focused more on the human drama than on the dogs or the grooming of the dogs, I as a dog person will be more interested in may be do some bit of history on the dogs, or how about an offer to do a make over on some rescue abused dogs with a bit of history, and adopt them on the show after the make over, or some thing like that... 

The one show you guys have that gets definitely two thumbs up, and my recommendation to friends is "it's me or the dog" with Victoria Stilwell, you easy have a better training show that natgeo (the dog whisperer). Hands down easy is much better and the techniques used are more down to earth. Any way, an all around good show. Hope to see more seasons of it.

Thanks for care about my feed back, and good luck with the show.

Cheers.


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> Bravo's "Show Dogs Moms and Dads" was so funny. I'll NEVER forget this scene:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMQ50ZXV194


That brought the serious Funnay!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not a reality show fan, but have watched two episodes. I fell asleep on the first one, but then caught it when it aired again late night. I realize it's not about the actual grooming (which WOULD be interesting to me), but about the characters/groomers. Yawn. 

The last one with the Poodles wasn't as boring, but probably because Poodles are my breed of choice. Very poor grooming by all the groomers on all of the Poodles. I'm not a professional groomer, but I do a nice job on my own Standard Poodles, and in comparison to the end results of their grooming, I'm *absolutely fabulous!* er . .oops, that's another show altogether! 

Will comes across to me as an idiot you can't help forgive because at least he's funny, at times. Using a slicker on that poor dogs privates was NOT funny, and unforgivable. I would have sent him packing.

Melissa is beyond description. I think therapy might help. She butchered the Poodle she groomed. 

Jonathan needs to grow up. He's boring, and a legend in his own mind. 

The blonde with long hair (sorry, don't remember her name) is ok. She knows her stuff.

The blonde with short hair (Amber, maybe?) is ok. Not much personality showing so far. 

The brunette w/long hair is sort've nondescript, but the most "normal," (whatever that is LOL) of the bunch.

The guy with the name that sounds like (Hoar Hay) or something like that, is funny, seemed to be a good groomer, but he sure botched the Poodle.

The other guy on his (Hoar Hay's) team is likeable and a character. 

The third guy - big, white guy - stands out as "normal," too, considering! LOL 

I'll watch the show again this weekend.


OH - as for these groomers representing groomers I've had experience with - NO! I wouldn't let any of them come within 10 feet of my Poodles! LOL


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i have watched the show, and while i have been entertained, i have felt terribly for groomers everywhere. this show is now helping the grooming community. there are so many things wrong with it. first off the judges, with exception of joey, know next to nothing about grooming. xavier or whatever is an actor who has handled malamutes, that doesnt qualify him to judge a grooming competition. the vet is awful and sadly misinformed on a lot of things. she talks to the competitors like they are children and is the epitome of a vet who blames most pet accidents on a groomer. the vet judge is really the biggest downfall of the show and many groomer sites (pro grooming, not owners who groom) have said the same thing. i hope no one listens to what she has to say. 

as far as the groomers, they are all pretty average with exception of kathleen and jonathon, with kathleen being my favorite b/c she is a good groomer who isnt full of herself. i love jorge b/c he is just sweet. i also really like jasper and think he is the best with the dogs so far. i like artist, but have no idea how he got on this show for his grooming skills. will is insanely annoying and has a horrible personality. i loved when danny bonaduce called him out for it. im not going to fault him for the matted vulva, b/c i read on the site that the groomers were allowed no scissors or clippers, b/c the collies were "show quality" and everything was either to be brushed out or left. that goes against most groomers' ethics, and while i may not have done the same thing, it was really the shows fault. melissa is really stupid and should have gone home long ago. she doesnt know anything. the rest were too ordinary to remember.

the show shows people nothing about professional grooming. the bearded collies were suppossedly show quality, but were not brushed out or clean. people have show dogs keep their pets immaculate. in no way would any groomer in the real world let an owner say no clippers or scissors if the dog had really needed it. the time limits are ridiculous for most of the competitions. rushing a groomer will only give you a poor result. the best grooming is when the groomer can work at their own paced and not feel rushed. the show is unrealistic and i hope any dog owners watching realize that it isnt how it really works and any information should not be taken seriously.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have only caught bits and peices of the show...and the previews of the 'cat grooming' episode threw me into laughing fits...they have NO CLUE how to handle and groom a cat!!! 

Not worth my time, as a show, in other words speaking...Lol!


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

SpudFan said:


> For myself I would be interested in something more factual, that actually demonstrated the groomers ability. Instead this appears to be a typical reality TV show where the individuals are chosen more for their ability to generate conflict and controversy then proficiency in their chosen profession.
> 
> Lack of content aside, I find the cast members annoying and I hate to say this but whoever is responsible for the wardrobe should be fired.


SpudFan, you've hit the nail on the head.

I would think Animal Planet and Discovery would be above this kind of drivel.

If I were to imagine it on the above networks, it would be like the "Deadliest Catch" of grooming, where groomers have to deal with poorly socialized animals that smell like a hot garbage truck, not a bunch of pompus people (guests and groomers) looking for thier 15 minutes of fame.

Have you tried selling the show to E or Bravo? From what I have gleaned, it is right up thier alley.


----------



## bullydogmom (May 6, 2008)

I have to agree that most reality shows are more or less rigged. Watching this show (yes i have actually watched it!) frustrates me more than anything else. The vet seems a bit too self-important and way more concerned with how she appears on television. The other two judges actually have more knowledge about the grooming aspect, especially since one teaches!! The host should know a bit about grooming and not have been hired just because he's been on t.v. before. His lines are obviously fed to him and the editing sucks because there is no emotion coming from him at all and the "dramatic pauses" are way too long. I realize there is not too much excitement about grooming dogs, but the whole idea is not completely without merit. Explaining to the viewers about why different aspects of grooming need to be done would be helpful since most viewers probably don't know. There is a lot that could be worked on, maybe even try to pattern it after "top chef" which had a decent first season, but came back stronger! just my two scents.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I like this show. I think it is entertaining. However, it makes me nervous about getting my dog groomed. Some of those people seem incompetent or something. I also really dislike the female judge. She is a vet, NOT a groomer so I don't see why she is qualified to judge grooming. I think maybe an AKC judge would be more appropriate. At any rate she never seems to like ANYTHING. 

I also think the set should be improved. The judging room really does look like somebody's basement. It just looks like it has a really low budget. 

Finally, I think my groomer should be on it. She could blow some of these people out of the water 

EDIT: Now that I've caught up on reading the posts, I would say I agree with what Bullydogmom had to say. The show has merit but needs some improvements. Jay needs to come off more natural, he really is coming off very unnaturally and like he doesn't at all care about what's going on. I think better groomers could have been found (like I said, my groomer is FABULOUS) and there should be less contrived personality conflicts. Don't get me wrong, they're interesting, but it's Animal Planet, the focus should be more animal-related. And give the people adequate time to do the challenges so it's more realistic. I think you could make it compelling with careful editing even if the challenges were longer without losing realism. I also think that Animal Planet viewers are different from your average TV viewer. We don't want the same stuff we can already get on every other channel. We want to learn about animals and animal care.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm in agreement with the comments about it being just another reality show based on conflict among the characters. I've really tried to give the show a chance. But it's a horribly disappointing show that so far has had very little to do with actual dog grooming! 

Filling time with yarn dogs, sheep, cats, and making dog clothes has little or nothing to do with dog grooming as a career! 

I plan to watch the next episode only because they're grooming chows and grooming chows really is a true test of a groomers ability to groom and handle a dog. If this episode is another bust, I'm done with it!

I'll have to say; I'm glad the whining, excuse making ditsy blond is gone.
She did provide a good laugh bragging that she knew how to handle cats better than anyone there, then blew it completely with her cat.

Thankfully we still have all the Animal Cops shows, Chimp Eden, It's Me or the Dog; and Meerkat Manor is coming back next month!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

applesmom said:


> Filling time with yarn dogs, sheep, cats, and making dog clothes has little or nothing to do with dog grooming as a career!
> 
> I plan to watch the next episode only because they're grooming chows and grooming chows really is a true test of a groomers ability to groom and handle a dog. If this episode is another bust, I'm done with it!
> 
> ...


Ditto to your entire post!! Lol!! And on RFDTV, I still have Downunder Horsemanship and a few other horse training shows I like...So plenty of good animal shows!!!


----------

